# Tool Restorations >  Old Electric Motor Restoration | Cement Mixer Restoration

## Catfish

#motorrestoration# electricmotorrepair#cementmixer

Old Electric Motor Restoration | Cement Mixer Restoration. I restore the 70 year old ac electric motor. I am restoring a cement / concrete mixer from the late 50's/early 60's. This part is the repair and restoration of the ac electric motor. The ac electric motor is a 1 hp, Single Phase, 60 Hz, 1720 RPM, Capacitor Start, 110/220 VAC, 12.6/6.7 Amps. 

The mixer was picked up by my father in the early 60's. The cement / concrete mixer has seen a lot of work and abuse from many members of the family. It is time to get it running again. I will start with the GE Electric Motor then move on to Jack shaft, Yoke, Drum, Brake.
Lots of work to do.

Playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...DRL4unyBGijfI3

Video Link: 



Update # 1 Old Electric Motor Restoration | Capacitor Installation
Video Link: 



Update #2 Old Electric Motor Restoration | Phase Shift Demostration
Video Link: 



Randy Richard In The Shop
Subscribe: https://www.youtube.com/user/Catfish6945

Follow me On Instagram: https://instagram.com/rrintheshop/

Dovetail Cutter and Scribe info: Email To:
RRINTHESHOP@GMAIL.COM

----------

Tule (Aug 31, 2019)

----------

